# New Snorkel Design For Brute



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

My buddy had the idea so I made it work. I was really suprised with the outcome. To bad i dont have a brute to do this too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. looks a lot like the 'gades I see.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the laid back look. You did a good job, nice and clean. I have decided to make my snorkles a little taller. I'm gonna try and do something like this with the 3" intake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

looks sweet just need to be a lil taller for me


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good, I wish mine came out through the cowl instead of the rack. Def not tall enough though.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Where are yall finding those bends withought the "bells"?????


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

SWEETT! Looks like the snorkel your atv setup! I love how it looks!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks good! I like it a lot. Maybe someday I'll have a Brute to do this own.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a really clean look...great job.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Where are yall finding those bends withought the "bells"?????


They are at lowes and homedepot.
That is a very clean snorkel job.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm ima have to look againg cuz i know when i did mine i looked up and down alot of isles and never found one


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id like to do this to my CVT snorkels. wouldn't get all the noise or heat/wind in my face!
nice!

i don't see rubber couplings though? how will you take the plastics off if needed?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont have rubber couplings either mines all hard pipe i dont glue my risers on i just put them on and paint over them to seal them so if i have to i just pop them off and repaint when putting back together


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> id like to do this to my CVT snorkels. wouldn't get all the noise or heat/wind in my face!
> nice!
> 
> i don't see rubber couplings though? how will you take the plastics off if needed?


the risers are not glued and those are screw connectors coming through the plastic. They screw apart. Male on the bottom female on the top


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

great job.. looks sleek


----------

